# Lake Blackshear



## GAX (Apr 23, 2009)

Anybody else bowfish here?


----------



## sleeze (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah , i sure do. Matter of fact i hope the Gar will be out this weekend.


----------



## GAX (Apr 23, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yeah , i sure do. Matter of fact i hope the Gar will be out this weekend.



Is it clear enough, now? Should see some good size carp in the cypress..


----------



## sleeze (Apr 23, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Is it clear enough, now? Should see some good size carp in the cypress..



The clarity is decent, I would say average right now.  Of course the gar will light up real nice with the lights.  I have seen some bait fish around too.


----------



## GAX (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm ready!


----------



## Michael (Apr 24, 2009)

Ya'll need to come on over to Lake Guntersville Sat. There will be over 80 boats competing in the Muzzy this year


----------



## GAX (Apr 24, 2009)

Wish I could Michael. We're gonna have to make it, to a tournament sometime this year..


----------

